

What we learned about human origins in 2013 - jebblue
http://www.foxnews.com/science/2013/12/30/what-learned-about-human-origins-in-2013/?intcmp=features

======
jebblue
To me the skull seems weirdly deformed. I guess time and geologic pressure can
do something like that.

